# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر أخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة السبت 4 ابريل 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*​
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*صباحك خير و أتمنى ان يكون مساك خير كذلك.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يبحث عن التأهل للدور الثاني من الأبطال أمام كابوسكورب اليوم



يبحث مريخ السودان عن بطاقة العبور للدور الثاني من مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا عندما يحل ضيفاً على كابوسكورب الأنغولي في السادسة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت السودان على ملعب 11 نوفمبر بالعاصمة الأنغولية لواندا، في إياب الدور الأول من المسابقة ويخوض المريخ المباراة بعدة فرص للتأهل بعد فوزه الجيد في لقاء الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين بأمدرمان، وسيحرص الأحمر على خوض المباراة بكل توازن والابتعاد عن أي هفوات حتى يستطيع انهاء المباراة بالنتيجة التي تقوده للترشح للدور الثاني من البطولة، ويرغب الفرنسي غارزيتو في إدارة المباراة بخطة متوازنة مابين الدفاع والهجوم حتى يستطيع الفريق تحقيق النتيجة التي تمكّنه من المحافظة على نتيجة الذهاب وبالتالي إعلان تأهل الأحمر لدور الستة عشر من دوري الأبطال لذلك اختار ذات العناصر التي خاض بها جولة الذهاب حيث يشارك جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى, علاء وأمير كمال في متوسط الدفاع, رمضان عجب ومصعب عمر على الأطراف, سالمون وأيمن سعيد في الوسط المتأخر, راجي وكوفي في صناعة اللعب مع مشاركة بكري المدينة ووانغا في المقدمة الهجومية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يرتدي الأصفر الكامل والمراقب يؤكد: الملعب لا يسع أكثر من 7 ألف متفرج



انعقد الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وكابوسكورب الأنغولي في التاسعة والنصف من مساء أمس ومثّل المريخ في الاجتماع التقليدي الباشمهندس عبد القادر همد رئيس البعثة إلى جانب الدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي والعقيد صديق علي صالح وحاتم عبد الغفار وجرى الاجتماع التقليدي في جو ودي وتقرر أن يرتدي المريخ الأصفر الكامل على أن يلعب كابوسكورب بالأحمر الكامل وأخطر مراقب المباراة الجنوب أفريقي نادي كابوسكورب وبعد زيارته لملعب المباراة بأن الإستاد لا يسع أكثر من سبعة ألف مشجع وبالتالي على النادي الأنغولي التقيّد بهذا العدد ورحّب كابوسكورب بتوجيه المراقب سيما وأن النادي الأنغولي لا يُحظى بقاعدة جماهيرية يمكن أن تملأ الإستاد عن سعته حيث تشير كل التوقعات إلى أن كابوسكورب وفي أفضل الأحوال لن يحشد أكثر من خمسة آلاف مشجع .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يتخوف من طاقم التحكيم الناميبي



أبدو ممثلو المريخ في الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وكابوسكورب الأنغولي التي تقام اليوم بأنغولا تخوفهم من طاقم التحكيم الناميبي الذي سيدير مباراة اليوم من واقع أن الحكم جاكسون بافازا يظهر لأول مرة في دوري الأبطال ولا يمتلك الخبرة اللازمة لإدارة المباراة فضلاً عن قُرب دولته من أنغولا وأكد وفد المريخ لمراقب المباراة أن لديه شكوك عديدة تجاه طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة لكن مراقب المباراة الجنوب أفريقي أكد لهم أن طاقم التحكيم يسعى لإدارة المباراة بدرجة عالية من الحياد ودون الانحياز لأي طرف وأشار إلى أن الحكم ورغم أنه يظهر لأول مرة في دوري الأبطال لكنهم من الحكام المميزين الذين يبشّرون بمستقبل باهر وتوقّع أن يدير المباراة بصورة مُرضية للطرفين.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محسن سيد: المريخ قادر على تخطي عقبة كابوسكورب الأنغولي




أرسل الكابتن محسن سيد مدرب المريخ المساعد تصريحات متفائلة وأكد جاهزية الفريق لتقديم مباراة كبيرة أمام كابوسكورب اليوم حتى تعين الفريق في العودة ببطاقة التأهل، وجدد محسن تأكيداته بأن الفريق لن يدافع في مباراة اليوم وسيهاجم بشراسة خاصة في بداية المباراة حتى يجبر الفريق الأنغولي على عدم التقدم بكلياته هجوماً، وراهن محسن سيد على الخيارات المميزة في الفرقة الحمراء وعلى خبراتها الطويلة في قتل الوقت وقيادة المباراة إلى نتيجة التعادل أو الفوز حتى يتمكن الأحمر من التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال، وأكد محسن أن المريخ يعرف منافسه الأنغولي جيداً ولا يتوقع جديداً منه في مباراة اليوم مؤكداً أن اللاعب الكنغولي موبوتو سيكون تحت المراقبة اللصيقة مع مراقبة كل مفاتيح اللعب في كابوسكورب مشيراً إلى أن المنطقة الدفاعية للفريق الأنغولي تشكو من ضعف بائن الأمر الذي يسهّل كثيراً من مهمتهم في تسجيل هدف سيعني الكثير للمريخ ويساعده على التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التلفزيون الأنغولي ينقل مباراة المريخ



أكد نادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي أن التلفزيون الأنغولي سيخصص اليوم بحاله لبرنامج احتفالي تعيشه دولة أنغولا بمناسبة ذكرى نهاية الحرب الاهلية في تلك الدولة الأفريقية الغنية بالنفط وستكون مباراة المريخ أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي ضمن الفقرات الاحتفالية في ذلك اليوم لذلك سينقلها التلفزيون الأنغولي الأمر الذي يتيح فرصة مشاهدتها بالحصول على تردد الفضائية الأنغولية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



المريخ يتحدي كاب سكورب لكتابة تاريخ جديد في الابطال



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يحل المريخ عند الساعة السادسة من مساء بتوقيت السودان و الرابعة بتوقيت لواندا ضيفا ثقيلا على كاب سكورب الانجولي في إياب الدور الاول من أبطال أفريقيا وتعتبر مواجهة اليوم هي الثانية للفريقين في البطولة حيث كسب أحمر السودان مواجهة الخرطوم بهدفين نظيفين على ملعبه بعد مباراة قوية من الجانبين وقف من خلالها الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو على قوة وضعف منافسه على الطبيعة بعد ان حصل على معلومات فقط عنه .

المريخ اكمل إعداده لمباراة اليوم بمرانين على ملعب المباراة سبقتهما تجارب إعدادية بالخرطوم ومباراة داخلية اختار خلالها الجهاز الفني اللاعبين الذين سيدفع بهم في مواجهة اليوم
الفريق الانجولي وبعد مغادرته الخرطوم لعب مباراتين في الدوري المحلي ولم يحقق الفوز في اي منهما وهو ما سرب المخاوف لدى انصاره من تعثره في مباراة اليوم خاصة انه قد خسر مباراة الخرطوم بهدفين و يحتاج لفوز بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة للعبور للدور الثاني .

كيف وصل لهذه المرحلة
كان الفريق قد وصل لهذه المرحلة بعد أن تخطي فريق ليديا البورندي بالتعادل معه خارج القواعد بدون أهداف و فاز عليه في لواندا بهدف و يعرف عنه أنه يجيد اللعب الدفاعي بصلابة خارج القواعد .
أما المريخ فقد وصل لهذه المرحلة بعد تخطي عزام بمجموع المباراتين 3-2 حيث خسر في جولة الذهاب في الدور التمهيدي بهدفين نظيفين و عاد وفي معقله وفاز بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل ليرتقي للدور الاول وفي مباراة الذهاب فاز على كابو 2-0 و يدخل مباراة اليوم بفرصتي الفوز او التعادل او حتى الخسارة بفارق هدف 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


الاهلي يتعرض لهزيمة تاريخية على يد ايتانشيتيه بخماسية ويودع الكونفدرالية






كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تعرض الاهلي شندي لهزيمة تاريخية بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف من مضيفه ايتانشيتيه الكنغولي في اياب الدور الاول من بطولة الكونفدرالية في المباراة التي جرت عصر اليوم .
انتهت الحصة الاولي باربعة أهداف مقابل هدف وفي الشوط الثاني اضاف اصحاب الارض هدفا خامسا لتنتهي المواجهة بفوز اصحاب الارض 5-1 ليتأهلون للدور الثاني من البطولة الكونفدرالية و كان الاهلي قد كسب لقاء الذهاب بهدفين لهدف ليودع ممثل السودان البطولة بهزيمة لم تكن في الحسبان 







*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



رئيس الاهلي شندي يحمل الإتحاد خماسية الكنجو



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حمل رئيس نادي الاهلي العميد حسن العقيد الخسارة الكبيرة التي منيت بها النمور أمسية اليوم للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وقال انها تعود للبرنامج الضاغط الذي اعلنه الاتحاد حينما قام ببرمجة مباراة الخرطوم و التي أثرت على الفريق وادت لخسارة كبيرة اليوم وقال ان الهزيمة بخماسية كبيرة على الاهلي الذي واجه عمالقة و كبار القارة لم يسبق ان تعرض لها ولكنهم سيبحثون عن اسبابها ولم تمر مرور الكرام ومحملا الاتحاد المسئولية الاكبر مشيرا الى ان التراجع المفاجيء للفريق وخسارته سيكون اول اجندة اجتماعهم المقبل و قال ان الفريق بجانب مواجهة الوطني لعب مباراة اخرى كبيرة امام الامل وتعرض لضغط رهيب اسهم في الارهاق وتمت برمجة مباراة الوطني و التي كانت قاصمة الظهر و أعتقد بانها اثرت على اللاعبين قبل سفرهم للكنغو خاصة اننا سافرنا مرتين من و الي الخرطوم ثم السفر من عطبرة والي شندي 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

صباحك خير و أتمنى ان يكون مساك خير كذلك.



مساؤكم خير حبيبنا كمال ساتي
بإذن يحل عليكم الفجر والمريخ منتصر ومتأهل
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مساؤكم خير حبيبنا كمال ساتي
بإذن يحل عليكم الفجر والمريخ منتصر ومتأهل



من خشمك لي رب السماء
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يازعيم 
اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*الله يستر من تكرار الاخطأ الفادحة في السنوات السابقة التى فصمت ظهر جماهير المريخ بخروجه المبكر ....... المتعود ....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات
وربنا ينصر مريخ السعد ويقر اعيننا بنصره ونفرح ونسعد بتاهله

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ يتأهب لخطف بطاقة ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﺑﻮﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
<>===<>===<>===؛<>
<>===<>===<>===؛<>
يتأهب ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ لخطف ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﻞ ﺿﻴﻔﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ فريق ﻛﺎﺑﻮﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﺍﻷﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ 11 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﻐﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ، ﻓﻲ ﺇﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻭﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻌﺪﺓ ﻓﺮﺹ ﻟﻠﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﻴﻦ ﺑﺄﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ .
ﻭﺳﻴﺤﺮﺹ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﻮ...ﺍﺯﻥ ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻱ ﻫﻔﻮﺍﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ، ﻭﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺨﻄﺔ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺯﻧﺔ ﻣﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﻜّﻨﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺇﻋﻼﻥ ﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ سيختار الفرنسي ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺧﺎﺽ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ , ﻋﻼﺀ يوسف ﻭﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ , ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻭﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻃﺮﺍﻑ , ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻭﺃﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮ , ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ .
بالتوفيق الي مريخ السعد 
 اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*باذن الله متاهلين وعائدين لامدرمان ورايات النصر ترفرف فوق سماء السودان
الدعوات الصادقه للزعيم بالنصر المبين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور عبدالمنعم وفى انتظار الاضافات !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ ينازل كابوسكورب وعينه على بطاقة التأهل
الانغولي ينهي المشكلة المالية لموبوتو .. والهلال يحذر من التحكيم في الإجتماع التقليدي
أهلي شندي ينهار في الكنغو ..يخسر بخماسية ويودع الكونفدرالية .. والهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي للرصاصات
المريخ ينازل كابوسكورب بلواندا وعينه على بطاقة التأهل
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي وغارزيتو يشيد بملعب المباراة
المريخ يشيد بالمعاملة الراقية من كابوسكورب
المريخ يعبر عن مخاوفه من طاقم التحكيم الناميبي
كابوسكورب ينهي المشكلة المالية لموبوتو
المراقب يخطر كابوسكورب بأن أستاده لا يسع أكثر من سبعة ألف مشجع
المراقب يخطر كابوسكورب بإيقاف صاحب القميص رقم (5)
اهلي شندي ينهار في الكنغو يخسر بخماسية ويودع الكونفدرالية
رئيس النمور يحمل اتحاد الكرة مسؤولية الهزيمة الكبيرة لفريقه
الهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة الرصاصات المالاوي
في اياب الدور الاول من دوري الابطال .. مريخ السودان يبحث عن بطاقة العبور للدور الثاني امام كابوسكورب الانغولي
خطة متوازنة لغارزيتو ورمضان ياخذ موقعه في الطرف الايمن وبكري ووانغا يقودان المقدمة
دور كبير ينتظر جمال سالم في مباراة اليوم .. مهمة كبيرة تنتظر علاء الدين يوسف في الدفاع .. مصعب يسعى لاداء مباراة كابوسكورب بذكريات جولة الذهاب
ضفر واوكراه وعبده جابر خيارات متاحة امام غارزيتو
رئيس كابوسكورب يطالب لاعبيه بالفوز على الاحمر
تدرب على خفيف .. المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي على ملعب المباراة والعجب يؤكد جاهزيته
غارزيتو يبدي اعجابه الشديد بملعب المباراة ويركز اكثر على ركلات الترجيح
حاتم عبد الغفار : لم نجد اي مضايقات من الفريق المنافس وسنلعب من اجل التاهل
مصعب عمر : مباراة اليوم تعني لنا الكثير ولن نرضى بغير التاهل
علاء الدين يوسف : نعرف الكثير عن كابوسكورب والمباراة لن تكون سهلة
راجي : سنلعب من اجل الهدف المبكر
تطمينات الاجتماع التقليدي بخصوص التحكيم غير مقنعة لغارزيتو
المريخ يشيد بالمعاملة الراقية من كابوسكورب والانغولي يطالب بمباراة احتفالية
التلفزيون الانغولي ينقل مباراة المريخ
السليني : حارس المرمى نصف الفريق وتالق سالم سيمنح الاحمر بطاقة العبور
هيثم الرشيد : المريخ يملك المقومات لقهر الفريق الانغولي والتاهل على حسابه
صلاح مشكلة : على غارزيتو الاعتماد على ضفر او بلة في الطرف الايمن واشراك رمضان في الوسط
عاطف منصور : اتحفظ على مشاركة وانغا وعبده جابر افضل منه بكثير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


زعيم الأندية السودانية في مواجهة نارية مع الكرة الانغولية
رئيس كابوسكورب يعرض مائة ألف دولار على الحكم ..المريخ يحتج ل (كاف) .. وتصريحات مثيرة للناميبي
الوالي يتصل بالبعثة .. غارزيتو يتبع استراتيجية مختلفة ..اللاعبون يشيدون بالارضية ويتقاسمون الملعب مع النجم الساحلي
في اياب الدور الاول لدوري الابطال .. المريخ يحل ضيفا ثقيلا على كابوسكورب الانغولي
استمر لساعة فقط .. المريخ يتحسس ملعب المباراة عصر امس
غارزيتو : ضفر ورمضان في اتم الجاهزية
الفرنسي يعتمد على استراتيجية مختلفة
حكيم سبع : اللاعبون اشادوا بارضية الملعب
الوالي يتصل بالبعثة والزعيم تكشف وصايا الرئيس للاعبين بكونفورد قبل الاقلاع
الاحمر يطلب تدخل الكاف رسميا
حاتم عبد الغفار : الانغوليون يجزمون بالتاهل وردينا عليهم بانهم لايعرفون المريخ وعليهم الانتظار
الحكم يطمئن الفريقين في الإجتماع التقليدي
الحكم جاكسون بافازا يصرح للصحافة الناميبية
100000 دولار عرض مالي من ادارة كابوسكورب على الناميبي
رئيس كابوسكورب يؤازر لاعبيه في التدريب الختامي
احمد حسام ميدو : اللعب بتوازن واستخدام السرعات سلاح المريخ
ظهور عربة تلفزة لقناة سوبر سبورت
الفرنسي يسخر من ادارة الهلال
بخماسية اهلي شندي يودع الكونفدرالية
سبعة انتصارات وتعادلين في تاهيلي الممتاز امس
هساي يدشن كتابه التاريخي اسرار كروية تبوح باسرارها
في السادسة من مساء اليوم .. المريخ يخطط لتكرار الانتصار على كابوسكورب بانغولا
رمضان يشارك في الطرف الايمن وثنائية فييرا وامير حاضرة والسعيد اساسيا
الفرنسي يدفع بتشكيلة متوازنة .. سكورب يختتم تدريباته للاحمر بحضور الرئيس
الفرنسي يفرض حظر التجول .. يدفع بالخماسي في الوسط وتنافس مثير بين جابر والمدينة
ضفر ورمضان اكملا الجاهزية 
غارزيتو : انهينا التحضيرات بشكل مثالي ونتحسب لكل شئ
المدير الفني للمريخ يدلي بتصريحات مهمة للزعيم : ضفر ورمضان في اتم الجاتهزية واستغرب لموقف الهلال
راجي يقتحم تشكيلة غارزيتو في الاياب .. عبده جابر ينافس بكري المدينة على خانة المهاجم الوحيد
قائد المريخ للزعيم .. احمد الباشا : ندرك صعوبة المهمة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


كتيبة الاعدام تهدد كابوسكورب بمصير عزام
لا ارض .. لا جمهور .. المريخ جاهز للعبور
الحكم يصفق للاحمر في الاجتماع التقليدي .. وغارزيتو : سنتاهل ولو بتسعة لاعبين
مريخ السودان يخطط لتكملة مشوار التاهل
غارزيتو يعتمد على 4 / 2 / 3 / 1
عنكبة وبلة خارج القائمة
غارزيتو يجدد تصريحاته بخصوص التحكيم
اشادات متبادلة بين المريخ والحكم الناميبي
المريخ يتدرب مع النجم الساحلي
كابوسكورب يختتم تحضيراته للمريخ صباحا
الاهلي شندي يودع الكونفدرالية بهزيمة ثقيلة
الهلال يتدرب في ملعب المباراة وعودة كيبي ومساندة جماهيرية للاعبي الازرق
في السادسة بتوقيت السودان .. المريخ يتحدى كابو الخطير في معركة تحديد المصير
غارزيتو يفاجئ سكورب بطريقة هجومية والاحمر يسعى لانهاء العقدة الانغولية
تخوف مريخي من التحكيم الناميبي .. رمضان جاهز .. وممثل السودان يخوضها بدوافع قوية
الاحمر يؤدي مرانه الاخير .. المريخ يقتسم الملعب مع النجم الساحلي التونسي
الجهاز الفني يكتفي بتدريب خفيف خوفا من اعين المنافسين
انطوني : نؤمن بقدرة فريقنا على حسم التاهل قبل الوصول الى ركلات الترجيح
غارزيتو يقصي عنكبة وبلة جابر من قائمة ال 18
انعقاد الاجتماع التقليدي مساء امس والمريخ يشيد بالحكم الناميبي
جاكسون بافازا يقف احتراما لكلمة ممثلي المريخ ويصفق ويعد بمباراة نزيهة
الجهاز الفني يواصل اجتماعاته باللاعبين وجلسات مطولة بين الفرنسي وقادة الفريق
غارزيتو : تحوطنا لكافة السيناريوهات .. لا اثق في التحكيم الافريقي وسنتاهل ولو لعبنا ب 9 لاعبين
موبوتو في قائمة المباراة والفيس يغيب .. كابوسكورب يختتم تحضيراه صباحا
الزاوية تروي تفاصيل كارثة اهلي شندي .. الدفاع والهجوم قصما ظهر الفريق وسفاري والدعيع الاسوا
سيف الدين تعرض لذبحة والعناية الالهية انقذته واحمد الكير احرز الهدف اليتيم
النابي : على المريخ والهلال الابتعاد عن الخندقة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ عــنــاويـــــــــن الـصـحــــــف :

◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• لاعبو الازرق يتحسسون ملعب كاموزو فى ساعة وعشرة دقائق : الهلال يضع اللمسة الختامية للمواجهة الافريقية
• الصحافة الملاوية تهتم بالفرقه الزرقاء ومجلس إنتقالي جديد للرصاصات يعد بحل مشكلة الإقامة
• الفيفا : الهلال العملاق فى طريق مفتوح للتأهل
• يواجه كابوسكورب بمخاوف التحكيم الناميبي : مريخ السودان فى أصعب إمتحان
• الاهلي شندى يخسر بخماسية من ايتاتشيتي الكنغولي ويودع الكونفدرالية
• تأجيل وصول مراقب الهلال والرصاصات الزامبي إلى اليوم .. النقر : كل ماحدث ويحدث يعبر عن خوفهم من الهلال
• رئيس البيغ بولتيس الجديد يزور بعثة الهلال ويعد بحل المشكلة .. سكرتير الرصاصات المستقيل : استقالتنا بسبب رباعية الذهاب بامدرمان
• الإصابة ترفع من أسهم أطهر .. الكوكي يخفي تشيكلة .. 100 تذكرة إكرامية لبعثة الهلال .. والتلفزيون الملاوي ينقل اللقاء

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• بعد تألقه اللافت وظهوره بمستوى مشرف في البروفة الرئيسية أمس : كيبي يلخبط الحسابات ويقود الهلال امام الرصاصات
• تطورات مثيرة للاحداث والرئيس الجديد للنادي الملاوي يزورالبعثة و (الاسياد) تصطاد الرئيس الهارب
• الكوكي يحاضر اللاعبين والفرقة الزرقاء تضع لمساتها النهائية لضرب الدفاعات الملاوية
• موقع الفيفا يصف الهلال بـالعملاق ويرشحه للمجموعات ويتجاهل الأحمر "هذه العناوين من صفحة الهلال بالفيسبوك"
• اتصل بالبعثة واطمئن على احوالها : الكاردينال يتبرع بنصف مليار لـ (بنك الثواب) ويتكفل بعلاج المحينة
• الفرقة الزرقاء تختتم المناورات لابطال مفعول الرصاصات .. غياب مفاجىء للاتحاد السوداني ببعثة الهلال
• تألق جماعي للأقمار وتعاهد على مواصلة المشوار .. الجهاز الفني للهلال آخر انسجام .. الأخضر والأزرق يتعادلان سلبياً
• الاجتماع التقليدي لموقعة بلانتير يتحدد اليوم .. رئيس بعثة الهلال لـ (الاسياد) : سنحيط المراقب الزامبي بكل التفاصيل ولن نتهاون في حقوق الهلال

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• "الجوهرة" تتابع التطورات .. وإنفراج وشيك لازمة الفندق : "بائع البيض" ينقذ الرصاصات من عقوبات "الكاف"
• النقر يتحدى "بوليتس" وانصاره وصحافة "السواطير" تثير الاستياء فى "بلانتيري" .. ويقول : جاهزون للرصاصات حتى لو لعب معهم الجمهور
• سرقة "جوالات" و "لابتوب" : لصوص يستغلون سفر صلاح الجزولى لملاوى ويسطون على منزله فى الخرطوم
• النمور تنهار بالخمسة فى الكنغو .. والمريخ يواجه المجهول فى انغولا
• بعثة الهلال تترقب وصول المراقب .. الهلال اجرى مناورته الرئيسية ظهر امس .. ويضع اخر اللمسات على "كاموزو"
• الكاردينال يتبرع بنصف مليار لبرنامج بنك الثواب ويتكفل بعلاج كابتن المحينة .. حمدان حمد : رجال الهلال قدر التحدي .. والحرب النفسية دافع للانتصار
• أصطادته "الجوهرة" في صلاة الجمعة .. رمضان "مدرب بوليتس المستقيل مجددا يقول : لن أشرف على مباراة الهلال
• تصريحات متفائلة للمدير الفني للهلال عقب مران الأمس .. الكوكي : مهمتنا صعبة ونستهدف تكرار الانتصار .. دخلنا أجواء المنازلة والطموح دافعنا لخطف ورقة الترشح

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال في قمة المعنويات والنقر يشهر سلاح المرتدات لحسم الرصاصات
• عودة قوية للجلاد كيبى وجماهير الجالية تقتحم المران والكوكي يراهن على خبرات المدفعجية
• الهلال يفاجئ الرصاصات بشكوى للكاف .. الفيفا يصف الأزرق بالعملاق ويتجاهل الوصيف
• أهلى شندى يسقط بالخمسة .. والمريخ في مهمة صعبة بأنغولا اليوم
• الهلال يؤدي مرانا ساخنا بملعب المباراة .. والصحافة الملاوية تؤكد صعوبة تأهل فريقها
• أكد مهنيته العالية : نائب المنسق الاعلامي (شهاب مغاربة) يقوم بواجبة وينقل تفاصيل التفاصيل
• عبد اللطيف بوي إقترب من العودة .. الكوكي : الحرب النفسية طبيعية في افريقيا .. حسن محمد صالح : إدارة الملاوي خدعتنا
• روح معنوية عالية وتنافس شرس بين اللاعبين وعودة قوية للبهلوان وراحة للثنائي (سيسيه وبوتاكو)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

 • الهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي على ملعب استاد كاموزو
 • الأهلي شندي ينهار في الكونجو بخماسية ويودع الكونفيدرالية
 • رئيس أهلي شندي حزين لوداع الكونفدرالية ويحمّل الاتحاد المسئولية
 • كابوسكورب يحل مشكلة موبوتو المالية والرئيس يقر بصعوبة المهمة
 • التلفزيون الأنغولي ينقل مباراة المريخ والاحمر يتخوف من طاقم التحكيم الناميبي
 • البركل المتألق يزاحم الجبل علي الصدارة دوري الدرجة الاولي بكريمة
 • الحكم يلغي مباراة الشعلة وأكوبام بعد تعرضه لاعتداء بحلفا الجديدة
 • رفع الحظر علي دخل مباراة الشباب والجهاد بجبل اولياء
*

----------


## habashi

*اللهم انصر المريح نصرا يسر كل انصارة ومحبية اللهم امين
الف شكر حبيبنا عبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*ما هو المجهول الذي يواجه الزعيم في انقولا يا ناس قون غايتو جنس لولوه فريق قابلناه وعرفناه بعد داك هي مباراة كرة قدم باحتمالاتها الثلاثة لا مجهول ولا يحزنون
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*جاكسون بافازا يقف احتراما لكلمة ممثلي المريخ ويصفق ويعد بمباراة نزيهة

دى ياها ريحة الزبالة ذاتها مهما غتيتها بتنشم
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*شكرا منعم شكرا مهدي
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*السليني:  حارس المرمى نصف الفريق.. وتألق سالم سيمنح الأحمر بطاقة العبور

توقّع   الخبير هشام السليني مدرب الحراس المعروف أن يلعب الحارس اليوغندي جمال   سالم دوراً كبيراً في ترشح المريخ للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال مبيناً   أن هناك مقولة بأن حارس المرمى الجيد يمثل نصف الفريق وبالتالي اذا أدى   جمال سالم مباراة اليوم    بالمستوى الذي بدأ به مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء  سيلعب دوراً كبيراً في تأهل  المريخ للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال دون  الحاجة إلى براعته في التصدي  لركلات الترجيح لأن الأحمر لو أمّن المنطقة  الخلفية وحافظ على شباكه نظيفة  لن يحتاج لخيار ركلات الترجيح حتى يتأهل.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*محمد الطيب:  الخطة المتوازنة الضامن الأكبر لتأهل الأحمر

استحسن   الكابتن محمد الطيب المدرب المعروف الطريقة التي اختارها غارزيتو لمواجهة   كابوسكورب الأنغولي لأداء مباراة اليوم بطريقة متوازنة مبيناً أن غارزيتو   كان سيقع في خطأ كبير لو أنه أدى المباراة بخطة دفاعية محكمة من أجل  الحفاظ  على الثنائية التي سجلها في جولة الذهاب    وأشار محمد الطيب إلى  أن عزام التنزاني عندما حقق ذات النتيجة في جولة  الذهاب أمام المريخ  واختار أن يدافع عنها في جولة الإياب سهّل مهمة المريخ  في تسجيل ثلاثة  أهداف دفعت به للمرحلة المقبلة لذلك فإن غارزيتو وبحُكم  خبرته الطويلة في  البطولات الأفريقية اختار أن يلعب المباراة بطريقة  متوازنة لأنه يريد أن  يسجل في شباك كابوسكورب حتى يسهّل أكثر من مهمة فريقه  في الترشح للمرحلة  المقبلة.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*التلفزيون الأنغولي ينقل مباراة المريخ

أكد   نادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي أن التلفزيون الأنغولي سيخصص اليوم بحاله  لبرنامج  احتفالي تعيشه دولة أنغولا بمناسبة ذكرى نهاية الحرب الاهلية في  تلك  الدولة الأفريقية الغنية بالنفط    وستكون مباراة المريخ أمام  كابوسكورب الأنغولي ضمن الفقرات الاحتفالية في  ذلك اليوم لذلك سينقلها  التلفزيون الأنغولي الأمر الذي يتيح فرصة مشاهدتها  بالحصول على تردد  الفضائية الأنغولية.
 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*كابوسكورب يحل مشكلة موبوتو المالية والرئيس يقر بصعوبة المهمة

كشفت  الصفحة الرسمية لنادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي  عن الأسباب الرئيسية وراء ابتعاد  النجم الكنغولي مابي موبوتو عن تدريبات  فريقه الأخيرة حيث ذكرت أن اللاعب  كان يطالب بمستحقاته المالية على النادي  قبل أن يتسلمها أمس حتى يكون  اللاعب المخضرم حاضراً في مباراة اليوم أمام  المريخ في إياب الدور الأول من  دوري الأبطال، وكان اللاعب وإلى جانب  مطالبته بمستحقاته المالية كان يعاني  من إصابة تعرض لها مؤخراً    وحرمته  من الظهور مع الفريق الأنغولي في مباراة الذهاب أمام المريخ  بامدرمان  والتي خسرها الفريق بهدفين نظيفين، ويأمل الصربي ليوبومير المدير  الفني  لكابوسكورب أن يوفق اللاعب في تقديم الإضافة المطلوبة للفريق في  مباراة  المريخ وقيادة الفريق للفوز والتأهل على حساب ممثل السودان للدور  الثاني  من دوري الأبطال، ويعتقد بينتو كانجامبا رئيس نادي كابوسكورب من  جانبه أن  المباراة صعبة للغاية مطالباً لاعبيه بضرورة الحرص على مضاعفة  الجهد  وتقديم المستوى الذي يمكّن الفريق من الفوز والتأهل على حساب المريخ  للدور  الثاني من دوري الأبطال وبالتالي الاستمرار في النسخة الحالية من  دوري  الأبطال وكشف بينتو أن الفريق يملك الدافع للظهور بالمستوى الذي يؤهله   للفوز على المريخ مشيراً إلى أنهم حتى وإن لم يفز الفريق بثلاثة أهداف   نظيفة يبقون مُطالبين بتحقيق الفوز بهدفين نظيفين لتعويض نتيجة الذهاب ومن   ثم الاتجاه للفصل بين الفريقين بركلات الترجيح مبيناً أن الفريق حالياً في   أفضل حالاته ويستطيع تقديم مباراة كبيرة تقوده للفوز على الفريق السوداني   والتأهل على حسابه للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻓﻲ الدوري ﺍلتأﻫﻴﻠﻲ المؤهل للممتاز امس

 ارتدي دنقلا يكسب الدكه بربر والجبل كريمه واهلي عطبرة يتعادلان



  حقق فريق ﺍﺭﺗﺪﻱ ﺩﻧﻘﻼ الفوز علي ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺔ ﺑﺮﺑﺮ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺟﻤﻌﺘﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺩﻧﻘﻼ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﻣﺲ ليضع فريق ارتدي دنقلا اول ثلاث نقاط في  رصيده بينما بقي فريق الدكه بربر بدودن رصيد .
 ﻭﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻱ ﺗﻌﺎﺩل فريقا ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻞ ﻛﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ سلبيا بأستاد كريمه ليضع كل فريق نقطه في رصيده .
  وبالحصاحيصا ﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ علي ﺍﺭﺿﻪ ووسط جماهيره ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻧﻈﻴﻒ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻟﻨﺞ ليضع فريق الجيل الدلنج اول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده وبقي النيل  الحصاحيصا بدون رصيد
 ﻭﻓﻲ 24 ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺷﻲ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻗﻞ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ وحيد ليضع النيل المناقل 3 نقاط غالية في رصيده وبقي اتحاد مدني بدون رصيد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صلاح مشكلة:
على غارزيتو الاعتماد على ضفر أو بلة في الطرف الأيمن وإشراك رمضان في الوسط

اعتبر   الكابتن صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ السابق أن الفرقة الحمراء قادرة على  تقديم  مستوى مميز في مباراة اليوم أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي يؤهلها للخروج   بالنتيجة التي تقودها للترشح للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال مبيناً أن   المريخ فريق كبير وصاحب خبرات طويلة على صعيد البطولات الأفريقية بالاضافة   إلى أنه يملك عناصر على درجة عالية من التميز تستطيع وضع بصمتها مع الفريق   في مباراة اليوم    المهمة وقيادة الفريق للتأهل للدور الثاني، وذكر  مشكلة أن الفريق الأنغولي  يبدو متوتراً أكثر من المريخ قبل خوض مواجهة  اليوم بعد أن خسر في جولة  الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين مفيداً بأن الأحمر ينبغي  أن يستفيد من هذه الناحية  وأن يؤدي المباراة بكل تركيز وإصرار حتى يستطيع  الفريق تحقيق الفوز والحصول  على بطاقة التأهل للدور الثاني من دوري  الأبطال، وكشف صلاح مشكلة أن  الفرنسي غارزيتو ينبغي أن يعتمد على بلة جابر  أو أحمد ضفر في وظيفة الظهير  الأيمن مع مشاركة رمضان عجب في المقدمة أو  وسط الملعب مفيداً بأن رمضان  لاعب مميز ويستطيع أن يترجم أي فرصة سانحة  للتسجيل لافتاً إلى أن المدرب  الفرنسي ايضاً يجب أن يستعين بقائد الفريق  أحمد الباشا مبيناً أنه لاعب  مميز ويستطيع ترجيح كفة المريخ في مثل هذه  المباريات الصعبة مشيراً إلى أن  الباشا يملك كل الحلول التي تجعله يمثّل  الفارق للأحمر في مباراة اليوم حال  أراد الجهاز الفني الدفع به أساسياً في  المباراة، وذكر صلاح مشكلة أن  الفرنسي غارزيتو يجب أن يعتمد على طريقة  4/3/3 لافتاً إلى أنها الأنسب، مع  مشاركة أحمد ضفر وعلاء الدين في  الارتكاز، وأبدى صلاح مشكلة تفاؤله بقدرة  المريخ على الظهور بمستوى مميز  في مباراة اليوم يؤهله لتحقيق الفوز والعودة  ببطاقة التأهل للخرطوم.
هيثم الرشيد: 
المريخ يملك المقومات لقهر الفريق الأنغولي والتأهل على حسابه
أوضح  الكابتن  هيثم الرشيد مهاجم المريخ السابق أن مباراة الفرقة الحمراء عصر  اليوم  أمام كابوسكورب الانغولي مهمة وصعبة للغاية في نفس الوقت مشيراً إلى  أنها  تأتي أمام فريق مميز ويلعب على أرضه وأمام جماهيره ويرغب في التأهل  على  حساب المريخ للمرحلة الثانية من دوري الأبطال مفيداً بأن المريخ يجب أن   يلعب المباراة بكل تركيز وحذر حتى يستطيع الخروج بالنتيجة المرجوة والتي   تقوده للترشح للدور للثاني، وذكر هيثم الرشيد أن مباراة اليوم تحتاج لمجهود   ذهني وبدني كبير من اللاعبين حتى يحافظوا على نتيجة الذهاب مع العمل  بجدية  من أجل الوصول إلى شباك المنافس وإرباك حساباته وبالتالي التعامل مع  بقية  زمن المباراة بصورة طبيعية وإنهاء المقابلة بالطريقة التي يريدها  الأحمر،  ولفت هيثم الرشيد إلى أن المريخ وعبر تاريخه الطويل والعريق قادر  على  التعامل مع مباراة اليوم بصورة مثالية وتحقيق النتيجة المرجوة التي  تقوده  للتأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال مبيناً أن المريخ يضم حالياً  أفضل  العناصر في الساحة والتي تستطيع قيادة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز والعودة  ببطاقة  التأهل للخرطوم. 
 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*في الاجتماع الفني للمباراة
المراقب يخطر كابوسكورب بأن الإستاد لا يسع أكثر من سبعة ألف مشجع

انعقد   الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وكابوسكورب الأنغولي في التاسعة والنصف   من مساء أمس ومثّل المريخ في الاجتماع التقليدي الباشمهندس عبد القادر  همد  رئيس البعثة إلى جانب الدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي والعقيد صديق علي  صالح  وحاتم عبد الغفار وجرى الاجتماع التقليدي في جو ودي وتقرر أن يرتدي  المريخ  الأصفر الكامل    على أن يلعب كابوسكورب بالأحمر الكامل وأخطر  مراقب المباراة الجنوب أفريقي  نادي كابوسكورب وبعد زيارته لملعب المباراة  بأن الإستاد لا يسع أكثر من  سبعة ألف مشجع وبالتالي على النادي الأنغولي  التقيّد بهذا العدد ورحّب  كابوسكورب بتوجيه المراقب سيما وأن النادي  الأنغولي لا يُحظى بقاعدة  جماهيرية يمكن أن تملأ الإستاد عن سعته حيث تشير  كل التوقعات إلى أن  كابوسكورب وفي أفضل الأحوال لن يحشد أكثر من خمسة  آلاف مشجع.
 المريخ يشيد بالمعاملة الراقية من كابوسكورب والأنغولي يطالب بمباراة احتفالية
قدم  وفد  المريخ الذي مثّله في الاجتماع الفني للمباراة إشادة خاصة بالمعاملة   الراقية التي وجدها من إدارة نادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي وأكد الدكتور أسامة   حافظ الشاذلي أن المريخ يشعر بامتنان كبير للنادي الأنغولي الذي عامله   بصورة أكثر من رائعة ووفّر له كل سُبل الراحة وملاعب التدريبات وساعدهم في   إكمال إجراءات دخول البعثة في توقيت وجيز وقام باللازم تجاه البعثة   الحمراء، من جانبه شكر ممثل نادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي وفد المريخ على   الإشادة الطيبة وقال إن هذه المعاملة أقل ما يمكن تقديمه للنادي السوداني   الذي عاملهم بصورة أكثر من رائعة لدى زيارتهم الخرطوم لأداء جولة الذهاب   وتحدث ممثل النادي الأنغولي عن احتفال تشهده العاصمة لواندا اليوم بمناسبة   انتهاء الحرب الأهلية بالبلاد إلى جانب أعياد المسيح الكاثوليك ولذلك فهم   يرغبون في مباراة احتفالية خالية من العُنف وذات طابع احتفالي وتعهّد بأن   يلعب كابوسكورب كرة نظيفة على أن تكون الأفضلية للفريق الذي يثبت جدارته   بالتأهل للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال، وامتدح المهندس عبد القادر همد   رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى لواندا الروح الطيبة التي سادت الاجتماع التقليدي   وقال إن نادي كابوسكورب عامل المريخ بصورة رائعة ولم يقصّر على الاطلاق في   استقبال المريخ ولم يشكّل أي مضايقات للأحمر لا في مقر إقامته ولا في  ملاعب  التدريبات بل كان حريصاً على توفير كل سُبل الراحة للبعثة الحمراء.
المريخ ينقل مخاوفه لمراقب المباراة الجنوب أفريقي من طاقم التحكيم الناميبي
لم  تمنع  الروح الطيبة التي سادت الاجتماع التقليدي وفد المريخ من نقل مخاوفه  من  طاقم التحكيم الناميبي الذي سيدير مباراة اليوم من واقع أن الحكم يظهر   لأول مرة في دوري الأبطال ولا يمتلك الخبرة اللازمة لإدارة المباراة فضلاً   عن قُرب دولته من أنغولا وأكد وفد المريخ لمراقب المباراة أن لديه شكوك   عديدة تجاه طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة لكن مراقب المباراة الجنوب   أفريقي أكد لهم أن طاقم التحكيم يسعى لإدارة المباراة بدرجة عالية من   الحياد ودون الانحياز لأي طرف وأشار إلى أن الحكم ورغم أنه يظهر لأول مرة   في دوري الأبطال لكنهم من الحكام المميزين الذين يبشّرون بمستقبل باهر   وتوقّع أن يدير المباراة بصورة مُرضية للطرفين.
 مراقب المباراة يخطر كابوسكورب بإيقاف صاحب القميص رقم (5)
أخطر  مراقب  المباراة الجنوب أفريقي ممثل نادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي في الاجتماع   التقليدي بإيقاف اللاعب صاحب القميص رقم 5 عن المشاركة في مباراة الفريق   اليوم أمام المريخ بحسب إخطاره من قِبل الكاف في مفاجأة يبدو أنها لم تكن   متوقعة من ممثل كابوسكورب في الاجتماع التقليدي الذي استفسر مراقب المباراة   بيد أن الأخير أخطره بأن الأمر صادر من الكاف وأنه أطلع كابوسكورب فقط  على  القرار.

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة مريخ السودان اليوم : ــ

 جمال سالم ، أمير كمال ، علاء الدين يوسف ، رمضان عجب ، مصعب عمر ، ايمن سعيد ، سالمون ، راجي ، كوفي ، وانغا ، بكري المدينة







*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق انشاءالله بالنصر المبين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياحلوين . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهمة صعبة للمريخ والهلال خارج الديار بأبطال أفريقياكووورة- بدر الدين بخيت







وسط  حالة من الترقب والقل، يسعى فريقا الهلال والمريخ قطبا كرة القدم  السودانية استكمال خطوة التأهل إلى دور ال16 من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا  في مهمة خارج الديار ، غداً السبت، أمام بطل مالاوي بيغ بوليتس "الرصاصات  الكبيرة", وكابوسكورب بطل أنجولا على الترتيب.

الهلال وضع قدماً  بالفعل في المرحلة القادمة بعد فوزه بملعبه في أم درمان 4-0 على بطل  مالاوي, بينما يظهر القلق على المريخ الذي اكتفى بهدفين دون رد في شباك  كابوسكورب وأضاع ضربة جزاء بملعبه.

واستعد الهلال للمباراة  بتدريبات يومية مكثفة وفشلت كل محاولاته في الإستعانة بأندية افريقية من  دول مجاورة للتباري معه لتكثيف الإعداد, بل ورفض أداء مباراة فريقه أمام  الرابطة كوستي بالأسبوع العاشر من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وعانت  بعثة الهلال قبل وصولها لفندق بروتي ريال مكان مكان إقامتها بسبب تغيير  الحجز في الفندق قبل وصولها, مع استقالة مسؤولي نادي بيغ بولتيس كن مناصبهم  قبل 48 ساعة خوفاً من غضب الجماهير التي احتجزت الإدارة الأسبوع الماضي,  ثم قامت بمطاردة مدرب الفريق رمضان البورندي بالأسلحة البيضاء أثناء  التدريب أمس, وإحتج رئيس بعثة السودان على سوء المعاملة وقرر تقديم شكوى  للإتحاد الأفريقي.

وبعيد عن تلك الأجواء الإدارية فإن المدرب  التونسي نبيل الكوكي سيخوض أول مهمه فنية له مع الفريق منذ تعاقده معه  الأسبوع الماضي ويعاونه الطاقم الفني السابق بقيادة الفاتح النقر الذي نجح  في الفوز بمباراة أم درمان 4-0.

ويتوقع أن يخوض الهلال المباراة  بتشكيله الأساسي المعروف والذي يضم الكاميروني ماكسيم حارس المرمى, القائد  سيف مساوي والمالي كوناتيه الإثيوبي بوتاكو "معاوية فداسي" والسنغالي  سليماني سيسيه, نصر الدين الشغيل نزار حامد وبشة والمالي عمر سيدي بيه  للوسط وفي الهجوم مدثر كاريكا وصلاح الجزولي.

أما فريق المريخ  فيدرك حقيقة إمكانية إحراز ثلاثة أهداف في مباريات كرة القدم كما فعل هو  أمام أزام السابق بالدور الأول حينما خسر بتنزانيا 2-0 ثم فاز بأم درمان  محققاً المطلوب 3-0, تعتبر أفضل خياراته هي المحافظة على هذه النتيجة ليضمن  تأهله بسلام على الدور الثاني, بل أن المريخ بيده خيار الخسارة بهدف  أيضاً, ثم خيار الخسارة بهدفين ثم الإحتكام لضربات الجزاء التي لا ضمان  للتفوق فيها لأي من الفريقين خاصة والمريخ في هذا الموسم أضاع لاعبوه 5  ضربات جزاء من بينها واحدة في مباراة المريخ ضد كابوسكورب نفسه قبل أكثر من  اسبوعين في ظاهرة شكلت إنزعاجا شديد لجهازالمريخ الفني.

والفريق  الأحمر الذي يحاول تخطي الدور الثاني الذي فشل فيه في السنوات الآخيرة وصل  العاصمة الانجولية لواندا وتدرب في ذات اليوم وأردفه بتدريب آخر أمس الخميس  ويختم بتدريب في ملعب المباراة الرئيسي.

وسيغيب مهاجم المريخ  تراوري المالي عن المباراة مثلما ما غاب عن المباراة السابقة في الخرطوم  بسبب سوء سلوكه وسيدفع المدير الفني بتشكيله المثالي الذي خاض به التدريبات  الإعدادية ومباراة الدوري الممتاز الأخيرة ضد هلال كادقلي والذي سيضم  الأوغندي جمال سالم في المرمى, أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف في قلب الدفاع,  وعلى طرفي الدفاع مصعب عمر, ورمضان عجب الذي تدرب بشكل جيد في أنجولا  وسيجلس إحتياطيا له بله جابر الذي عاد للمشاركة بعد نحو شهرين في مباراة  هلال كادقلي, وفي الوسط المدافع يلعب النيجيري جابسون والمصري ايمن سعيد,  وفي الوسط المهاجم الغانيان أوكرا وكوفي أما في الهجوم فيلعب الكيني الان  وانجا والسوداني بكري المدينة.

وفي تصريح خص به ""  قال الفرنسي جارزيتو: :"بالطبع سنلعب للفوز في أنجولا, ونحن نريد  الاستمرار في البطولة القارية , فقط أتمنى بل وسأعمل على إستمرارالفريق في  الإنتصارات الأفريقية والمضي بدوري الأبطال كخيار أول".

أما في  دوائر فريق كابوسكورب الأنجولي الذي إختار ملعب كوكيروس البلدي بلواندا  لخوض مباراة الغد, فإن صحيفة "جورنا لدي أنجولا" تابعت التدريب الرئيسي  الذي أجراه أمس الخميس وقالت ان المدير الفني الصربي ليوبومير بيتروفيسكي  ركز على المخططات التكتيكية وطريقة اللعب التي سوف يواجه بها المريخ وعمل  كذلك على تصحيح الجوانب الدفاعية والهجومية, مشيرة إلى الفريق سيحصل على  خدمات ثلاثة لاعبين لم يشاركوا في المباراة السابقة بين الفريقين وهم  الكونجولي الشهير تريزور مابي مبوتو ، جواكيم آدم وبول ألفيس, اكدت الصحيفة  أن مباراة المريخ تمثل أكبر تحدي, وأن على الفوز أن يفوز بأكثر من هدفين  ويجب ألا يعاني ليعبر إلى الدور الثاني.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كنا نتمنى مشاركة عنكبة لانه مطارد ومزعج للخصم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﺎﺑﻮﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﺍﻷﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ

ﺃﻛﺪ ﺗﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﺎﺑﻮ ﺍﺳﻜﻮﺏ ﺍﻷﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻝ ٣٢ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﻭﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﻠﺖ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينازل كابوسكورب وعينه على بطاقة التأهل

يبحث مريخ السودان عن بطاقة العبور للدور الثاني من مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا عندما يحل ضيفاً على كابوسكورب الأنغولي في السادسة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت السودان على ملعب 11 نوفمبر بالعاصمة الأنغولية لواندا، في إياب الدور الأول من المسابقة ويخوض المريخ المباراة بعدة فرص للتأهل بعد فوزه الجيد في لقاء الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين بأمدرمان، وسيحرص الأحمر على خوض المباراة بكل توازن والابتعاد عن أي هفوات حتى يستطيع انهاء المباراة بالنتيجة التي تقوده للترشح للدور الثاني من البطولة، ويرغب الفرنسي غارزيتو في إدارة المباراة بخطة متوازنة مابين الدفاع والهجوم حتى يستطيع الفريق تحقيق النتيجة التي تمكّنه من المحافظة على نتيجة الذهاب وبالتالي إعلان تأهل الأحمر لدور الستة عشر من دوري الأبطال لذلك اختار ذات العناصر التي خاض بها جولة الذهاب حيث يشارك جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى, علاء وأمير كمال في متوسط الدفاع, رمضان عجب ومصعب عمر على الأطراف, سالمون وأيمن سعيد في الوسط المتأخر, راجي وكوفي في صناعة اللعب مع مشاركة بكري المدينة ووانغا في المقدمة الهجومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اشادات متبادلة بين المريخ والحكم الناميبي 
 
 


عقد مساء أمس الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وكابو سكورب الأنغولي في  إياب دور الـ32 من أبطال إفريقيا بحضور مراقب المباراة وطاقم التحكيم  الناميبي بقيادة الحكم الشاب جاكسون بافازا ومثل المريخ خلال الاجتماع  التقليدي الوفد الإداري بقيادة عبد القادر همد وصديق علي صالح ومتوكل احمد  علي وحاتم عبد الغفار ومثل نادي كابو سكورب الجهاز الإداري للفريق وجرى  الاجتماع في أجواء ودية للغاية عكس من خلالها المريخ ارتياحه الشديد  للاستقبال الذي وجده من نادي كابو سكورب الأنغولي والاهتمام الكبير خاصة في  وصول موفد من الإتحاد الأنغولي إلى مطار لواندا لاستقبال المريخ.
فاجأ الوفد الإداري لنادي المريخ الحاضرين في الاجتماع التقليدي بإشادته  بالحكم جاكسون بافازا النامبيبي الشاب الذي أوكل له الاتحاد الإفريقي مهمة  إدارة المريخ وكابو سكورب وأكد المريخ إنه يثق تماماً في الجيل الجديد من  الحكام الأفارقة بمن فيهم الناميبي إبن الـ31 عاماً جاكسون بافازا وأشار  الجهاز الإداري لنادي المريخ أن الحكام الجدد في إفريقيا والشباب تحديداً  يسعون للظهور في كأس العالم 2022 بقطر ولذلك يثقون كثيراً في قدرات الحكام  الشباب وقدرتهم على إدارة المباراة بصورة مميزة تعطي كل نادٍ حقه.
قابل النامبيي جاكسون بافازا إشادة نادي المريخ بشخصه بفخر كبير، وعبر عن  سعادته بالأمر بالوقوف والتصفيق للوفد الإداري لنادي المريخ وشكرهم على  الكلمات الجميلة في حقه وأكد بافازا في كلمته خلال الاجتماع التقليدي أن  الجميع سيرى إمكانيات الحكام الناميبيين والجيل الجديد للحكام الأفارقة  خلال مباراة اليوم مبيناً أنهم يسعون لقيادة المباراة بكل عدالة ونزاهة  وإعطاء كل ذي حق حقه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي شندي ينهار في الكنغو.. يخسر بخماسية ويودع الكونفدرالية			 				 		 					     

ودّع  أهلي شندي مسابقة الكونفدرالية من دورها الأول عقب سقوطه المريع أمام  مضيفه ايتانشيتي الكنغولي بخمسة أهداف لهدف مساء أمس على ملعب استاد تاتا  رفائيل بالعاصمة الكنغولية كنشاسا في إياب الدور الأول من البطولة، وتسببت  الأخطاء الدفاعية التي ارتكبها مدافعو الفريق في الخسارة الثقيلة حيث نجح  الفريق الكنغولي في استغلال تلك الأخطاء وحسم المباراة من شوطها الأول  بتسجيله لأربعة أهداف فيما أضاف هدفاً خامساً في الحصة الثانية، فيما لم  يشفع الهدف الوحيد الذي سجله أحمد نصر الدين في تغيير الحال، واعتبر هاشم  احمدونا نائب سكرتير النمور من جانبه أن الخسارة بالكنغو كانت مفاجأة غير  متوقعة مشيراً إلى أنهم لم يتوقعوا أن يخسر الفريق بتلك العددية من الأهداف.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح مشكلة: على غارزيتو الاعتماد على ضفر أو بلة في الطرف الأيمن وإشراك رمضان في الوسط

اعتبر الكابتن صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ السابق أن الفرقة الحمراء قادرة على تقديم مستوى مميز في مباراة اليوم أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي يؤهلها للخروج بالنتيجة التي تقودها للترشح للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال مبيناً أن المريخ فريق كبير وصاحب خبرات طويلة على صعيد البطولات الأفريقية بالاضافة إلى أنه يملك عناصر على درجة عالية من التميز تستطيع وضع بصمتها مع الفريق في مباراة اليوم المهمة وقيادة الفريق للتأهل للدور الثاني، وذكر مشكلة أن الفريق الأنغولي يبدو متوتراً أكثر من المريخ قبل خوض مواجهة اليوم بعد أن خسر في جولة الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين مفيداً بأن الأحمر ينبغي أن يستفيد من هذه الناحية وأن يؤدي المباراة بكل تركيز وإصرار حتى يستطيع الفريق تحقيق الفوز والحصول على بطاقة التأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال، وكشف صلاح مشكلة أن الفرنسي غارزيتو ينبغي أن يعتمد على بلة جابر أو أحمد ضفر في وظيفة الظهير الأيمن مع مشاركة رمضان عجب في المقدمة أو وسط الملعب مفيداً بأن رمضان لاعب مميز ويستطيع أن يترجم أي فرصة سانحة للتسجيل لافتاً إلى أن المدرب الفرنسي ايضاً يجب أن يستعين بقائد الفريق أحمد الباشا مبيناً أنه لاعب مميز ويستطيع ترجيح كفة المريخ في مثل هذه المباريات الصعبة مشيراً إلى أن الباشا يملك كل الحلول التي تجعله يمثّل الفارق للأحمر في مباراة اليوم حال أراد الجهاز الفني الدفع به أساسياً في المباراة، وذكر صلاح مشكلة أن الفرنسي غارزيتو يجب أن يعتمد على طريقة 4/3/3 لافتاً إلى أنها الأنسب، مع مشاركة أحمد ضفر وعلاء الدين في الارتكاز، وأبدى صلاح مشكلة تفاؤله بقدرة المريخ على الظهور بمستوى مميز في مباراة اليوم يؤهله لتحقيق الفوز والعودة ببطاقة التأهل للخرطوم.

هيثم الرشيد: المريخ يملك المقومات لقهر الفريق الأنغولي والتأهل على حسابه

أوضح الكابتن هيثم الرشيد مهاجم المريخ السابق أن مباراة الفرقة الحمراء عصر اليوم أمام كابوسكورب الانغولي مهمة وصعبة للغاية في نفس الوقت مشيراً إلى أنها تأتي أمام فريق مميز ويلعب على أرضه وأمام جماهيره ويرغب في التأهل على حساب المريخ للمرحلة الثانية من دوري الأبطال مفيداً بأن المريخ يجب أن يلعب المباراة بكل تركيز وحذر حتى يستطيع الخروج بالنتيجة المرجوة والتي تقوده للترشح للدور للثاني، وذكر هيثم الرشيد أن مباراة اليوم تحتاج لمجهود ذهني وبدني كبير من اللاعبين حتى يحافظوا على نتيجة الذهاب مع العمل بجدية من أجل الوصول إلى شباك المنافس وإرباك حساباته وبالتالي التعامل مع بقية زمن المباراة بصورة طبيعية وإنهاء المقابلة بالطريقة التي يريدها الأحمر، ولفت هيثم الرشيد إلى أن المريخ وعبر تاريخه الطويل والعريق قادر على التعامل مع مباراة اليوم بصورة مثالية وتحقيق النتيجة المرجوة التي تقوده للتأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال مبيناً أن المريخ يضم حالياً أفضل العناصر في الساحة والتي تستطيع قيادة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز والعودة ببطاقة التأهل للخرطوم. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال يتكفل بطباعة كتاب المريخ 
 
 

*مصادر مقربة من اللجنة العليا بتوثيق تاريخ المريخ أكدت لـ(الزّاوية)  تكفل رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي بتكلفة طباعة كتاب )المريخ عبر التاريخ( على  حسابه الخاص وحتى الآن تعتبر مطابع العملة السودانية أقوى المطابع المرشحة  لطباعة الكتاب تليها مطابع الأهرام الدولية بالقاهرة.
*

----------

